

SourceTree for Mac 2.0 Released - Fudgel
http://blog.sourcetreeapp.com/2014/09/25/sourcetree-for-mac-2-0-released/

======
EspadaV9
I was a huge fan of sourcetree until the release of 1.9 and it was the only
GUI that I've used instead of the cli for basic things, but the UI changes
since then have been terrible. Far too much wasted whitespace and really odd
decisions, like placing checkbox choices within a drop down menu (ignore
commit hooks, amend last commit, etc.). Alas, 2.0 doesn't do anything to fix
these issues, so 1.8 remains.

~~~
LaSombra
I believe padding is becoming ubiquitous in UI design. I see this on
SourceTree and GNOME for that matter. Lots of white space that serve no
purpose in desktop UIs.

